# know the feeling



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

hi nicksan i had a cat called benji, and he was losing a lot of waight so i took him the vet and the vet said he had a hyper active throid so they said he needs these tablets to take but i would not give them to him as i did not want to put him threw that, then a few mouths later he died of heart failer and now i feel the blame, that was 2 weeks ago was feeling really sad but time does heal,see i was told by many friends that the tablets speed up his illness or slow it down but even from this day i think in my heart i sould have pursued it and i am really sad about that but in my other forum the pleople in here were really great and got me thew it
if you click on the top forum cat chat and the 3rd page under guilt you can read about my guilt and how i felt but in some way i feel after reading there feedback i kinda feel better in some way........
we all try are best i think,
its funny but a friend of mine asked me if i would get another cat but i snaped back saying benji is not like a tv when it breaks down we replace it so not thinking of getting a kitty yet even though i would love one
god bless sharon...............


----------

